# Making honey, infused with cinnamon...non heating?



## Sunflower42479 (Jun 10, 2013)

The only way I know to infuse flavor is by heating... In reality the thing itself should not remain in the mix... This is purely from a cooking perspective not a honey perspective


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

I make quite a few varieties of infused honey and don't heat any of them. The most I do is sit them in a window sill (which is shaded from direct sunshine), and flip them over about once a week. I usually wait 90 days for enough flavor to be absorbed.


----------



## arthurw (May 10, 2011)

You can also buy cinnamon oil to mix in.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I put liquid honey in my wifes big mixer and put a tablespoon per pound of cinnamon in. It works best to put an inch of honey in bowl and then put in the cinnamon and start the mixer turning and then add more honey. Cinnamon dust in the air can be intense. For my purposes, I am adding a pound of cream honey starter. It sells better than plain.


----------

